

Reeder for Mac Released - lox
http://madeatgloria.com/brewery/silvio/reeder

======
arihant
Two very important things you should fix:

1.) Stop that animation! It gives headache while reading your app summary.

2.) Screenshots should be there. EDIT: Specially because after download, all I
see is a login box. So even after downloading the app, I have no clue what I'm
getting at.

EDIT: The animation also gives my Mac a stroke.

EDIT: After trying to use your app. Where do I register? I tried putting
random stuff and it says "Google Reader login failed". So is this about Google
Reader by any chance?

~~~
netghost
I agree. I'm not downloading a random app that doesn't give me any sense of
what it does, or is for.

It's easy and respectful to your prospective users to at least include a
screenshot and maybe a paragraph describing an app.

~~~
statictype
This looks like some kind of beta release. Presumably the people who are
interested in it are those who already use Reeder on the iPhone or iPad
(Reeder is generally considered the best RSS client on those platforms) so I
wouldn't be too harsh on the author.

------
xtacy
It would be nicer if the download page has some screenshots of the features
listed.

EDIT: I also had to download to realise that it wouldn't work on my 32-bit OSX
10.5.8. Could you please add more info to the site? Thanks.

------
frankwiles
I'm assuming a feed reader here, but someone really needs to work on their
copy and not assume I have any idea what your product is.

------
theDoug
It should be noted that this is still a relatively early beta, and not fully
the "Reeder for Mac" that people may be expecting.

------
davidedicillo
The app is really nice, the only thing that bothers me is the sidebar when you
have many grouped feeds and most of them don't have an icon. I wish it had
something more similar to the iPad version (that I really really love)

~~~
ugh
You can drag the leftmost column wider to get a more traditional list.

~~~
pstinnett
THANK YOU for mentioning this. I didn't realize it and the Tweetie style block
list was one of the only things bugging me.

------
dabeeeenster
Wow - that site rapes my CPU. What is it with sites doing this? Do people not
realise that it's really annoying/

~~~
tyweir
"Do people not realise that it's really annoying"

Annoying like the decision to use "rape" for your issue.

~~~
JonnieCache
Yes, please think about what that word actually means before you chuck it into
a sentence.

I'm not saying by any means that it cannot be used outside of its dictionary-
defined context, but sub-optimal CPU utilization probably does not warrant a
sexual violence metaphor.

------
derefr
It's quite nice, aesthetically. A few things:

1\. Using it a bit, it seems I just keep typing "j v space space space j v
space j v..." If there was some sort of flow where it would _automatically
open the web link in the preview pane_ instead of showing you the RSS feed
item (and if you could advance to the next one by spacing to the end of it), I
could just press "space space space space..." to read my whole RSS list, top-
to-bottom, even when some of them just say something like "new page up! click
to go there." That would be amazing, and totally worth ditching Google Reader.

2\. It currently doesn't have a Menu Extra (a system tray item). I'm used to
using Reader Notifier Reloaded, which has a nice workflow if there are some
items you want to immediately act on when they appear: you get a Growl
notification on each newly-synched item, which you can click on to open its
permalink + mark it as read automatically. If you miss the notification, you
can click on the Menu Extra to see a list of the 25 most recent unread items,
to do the same from there. I imagine this would piss someone off who has
thousands of feeds, but if it could be filtered to only apply to certain
feeds, or feeds with a certain tag applied in Google Reader—and if it could do
something clever with them, like automatically opening them in Safari without
giving it focus—that would be exceptional.

~~~
stephencelis
For point 1., Shift-J and Shift-K will go between the next item and load the
page, so your flow would be:

    
    
      ⇧J ␠ ␠ ␠ ⇧J ␠
    

You could contact him about a preference to change the spacebar behavior
between using "j" and "J", though.

------
nchlswu
This site style always struck me as "what's wrong" with a lot of design heavy
or "trendy design" heavy websites.

This approach to copy/design is OK when your business is primarily achieved
through networking and you just need to establish a rudimentary web presence.
When it involves selling a product, the minimal copy and lack of context is
highly ineffective.

Regarding the App, I've never used Reeder for any app, I like what I see. I
think I'm too used to Google Reader's web interface though.

------
iampims
The app is really nice. It has already dethroned NNW in my dock. It’d be
useful to have an indicator of what’s happening when fetching feeds — like the
one on the iPhone. There’s a lag between creating the note, and having it
listed in the notes pane. Are notes synchronized to a server or stored
locally?

Reeder is my favorite iPhone app and I can’t wait to buy reeder for Mac. Great
job.

edit: notes are synced with Google reader.

------
mambodog
If anyone's still wondering what a Mac App Store app might look like, I'd say
this is a pretty good candidate.

------
jeffclark
It would be really nice if the website said or showed what it is you're
actually looking at.

And the initial login screen? If it wasn't for HN comments, I wouldn't even
know you're supposed to put in your Google credentials.

Good times.

------
joebananas
Needs some kind of feedback when it's talking to the google servers. The way
it is now, you don't even know if you just didn't have any new items or if it
failed to connect.

------
jfb
I just wish it didn't sync with Google.

~~~
richbradshaw
Except that that is the main point of the app.

~~~
jfb
Well, the main point is the beautiful interface that makes reading RSS fields
hugely pleasurable. That Reeder syncs with Google is because the author
doesn't want to maintain an RSS aggregation/syncing service himself (and who
can blame him?) I just don't like using Google's services, so I am bemoaning
the fact not that the author isn't HOPPING TO MY PERSONAL DEMANDS but rather
that I don't get to use Reeder.

------
Tichy
It looks good, but I have no idea what it does.

------
spencerfry
Does it support oAuth? It doesn't seem to.

------
gourneau
So beautiful.

